# My Nissan NV200 conversion



## bmc (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Everybody......Newbie here......first post, but been a full member for a few months.

Just been busy doing my first conversion, and finally I have some pics to show you.

73 year old widower, so I wanted something small that I could use as an everyday car, but still be a viable camper for a single person.

Just had new V5C back from DVLA, and it's now officially a motor caravan.

Now I need to figure out how to post the pics. 

Bill


----------



## Asterix (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome Bill,nice job you've done there


----------



## n brown (Aug 1, 2015)

nice neat job there mate ! i see you used the door cutouts for the doors,nice figuring on the ply ,too


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 1, 2015)

Fantastic job Bill. :camper:


----------



## CAL (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice job, well done, looks very comfy.


----------



## fifthwheel (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice job Bill enjoy your van.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks very neat van.


----------



## Caz (Aug 8, 2015)

Lovely van, wish I could do things like that.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 13, 2015)

I dunno Bill, you'll be turning up at Meets in it next!

Seeya soon, BW Rog.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 13, 2015)

Very neat & tidy job - love it.

Welcome & have fun.


----------



## essexcamper (Sep 14, 2015)

Great van, you've done a fantastic job.


----------



## horshamjack (Sep 14, 2015)

Great job Bill, hope you get plenty of enjoyment out of it, Get yourself along to some of the meets, there a good bunch


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi and Welcome,a great job on the conversion.

Regards Snowbirds.:dance:


----------



## jamesuk (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks great. Welcome.


----------



## bmc (Sep 14, 2015)

RoaminRog said:


> I dunno Bill, you'll be turning up at Meets in it next!
> 
> Seeya soon, BW Rog.



LOL Rog.......always the joker


----------

